# Dudley's unSelfie



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

So, I had an artist do some "unSelfies" of me and the family. Of course, we included Dudley in the mix ;D I guess I have a new Avatar.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

LOV IT!!!!!


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

So great! That artist did a great job, I love Vizsla art and it's hard I'm sure to capture all that character in their eyes and intelligent faces! 

My neighbor is an artist and did this picture to add to her animal line in honor of our Ripley. She gave us the original for Christmas


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

That is very cool! I would hang that on my wall.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Eddiemoto said:


> So, I had an artist do some "unSelfies" of me and the family. Of course, we included Dudley in the mix ;D I guess I have a new Avatar.


I've got one of those collars..............

And one of those dog's!!!!'

Is it Ruffwear??!!

Hobbsy


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

@eddiemoto, It's matted, framed and is hanging on my living room wall over Ripley's crate.  My neighbor is awesome!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

hobbsy1010 said:


> I've got one of those collars..............
> 
> And one of those dog's!!!!'
> 
> ...


It sure is.


----------

